# Breeders in the GTA?



## Tash (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm looking to get my first rats. I'm in Aurora Ontario. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in the area? I'm willing to drive a bit to get somewhere good.

Thanks


----------



## xxchelle (Aug 1, 2009)

Unfortunately there are no reputable breeders anywhere in Ontario.

However, there are quite a few great rescues! Feel free to check out my rescue, Chelle's Critter Haven. We're located in Guelph but we're willing to drive to get rats to great homes!

http://critterhaven.weebly.com


----------

